# 20 month old getting aggressive



## heron7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Our 20 month old male golden (neutered at 16 months)has been getting more aggressive lately. He's been to puppy school and obedience school where he did fine with other dogs. We've had him around other dogs a lot and he's never been attacked or had a bad experience. Starting in about May he began to get very aggressive with other dogs. It started with the hair going up on his back but now has turned into attacks if another dog comes close. We keep him on a leash and have had him sit while telling him to "leave it" and then giving lots of praise when he does and redirects his attention to us. 

I'm getting very nervous about bringing him out by myself because we live in a subdivision where there are lots of dogs. He's about 80 pounds and can be difficult to control. I'm worried about bringing him to the groomer, the vet or even back to obedience school - anywhere there are dogs.

Being aggressive towards other dogs is bad enough. However, about 3 weeks ago he snapped at my husband and actually drew blood. Last night I bent down to get one of my son's toys out of him mouth (which I have done at least a few hundred times over the last 17 months) and he snapped at me twice. This hasn't happened before. 

He has always been wonderful with people - a bit enthusiastic but friendly and submissive - rolling around on his back. However, now I'm starting to worry that we may have to worry about people too. Especially my 3 year old son. 

Why would he start behaving like this? Could there be a medical reason? I'm at a loss. My heart is breaking. I never thought I would be afraid of my dog - especially this one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take your dog to the vet first to rule out medical issues (thyroid, etc). If they can't find anything, then ask them for a reference to a behavioralist.

With a behavioralist, you want somebody who will work with both the dog and your family. Ideally, you should know how to handle your dog and tone down the behavior so no accidents happen.

Little suggestions I have - 

- Get your dog back into obedience school. He will calm down as he gets older, but you want to reinforce everything you taught him in puppy and household manners classes. Focus on you, respond to your voice and leash corrections so you can take him out and about without any handling problems. And right now, he needs more controlled socialization around other dogs. 

- Assume that your dog has a very short fuse. When he has something in his mouth, encourage him to trade - and use very high value treats (lunchmeat, for example). If he's really having issues - clamping down, guarding - you would get him to drop the item, give him a treat. And then throw a second treat for him so you can pick up the dropped item safely. 

- Protect your kids and make sure they are not grabbing things from your dog's mouth or harassing him.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Your best bet is to first take him to a vet, to make sure there's no medical reason for him acting up, then get a good trainer involved to work on the issues asap. If you let us know where you are, I'm sure we can suggest some trainers in your area. Don't assume he'll grow out of that sort of thing.

Hope that helps, can't be fun having issues with the 'teen' years.

Lana


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A vet check is always good. If you are able to visit a veterinary behaviorist, that would be the best type of help to get. A regular vet is not as familiar with the way medical problems may contribute to behavior problems and the appropriate types of treatment. In the mean time, keep your dog away from your son (2 barriers at all times, crate, door, leash or baby gate) and try to take your dog outside when other dogs are not likely to be there.

When you schedule a vet visit, ask to be very first or very last, explain your dog is not doing well around other dogs. When you arrive, go in to be sure they are ready, and when they are, bring your dog straight to the exam room. If they have a back door, ask to use it.

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/finding help for a pet.pdf

Thanks for helping your pet.


----------



## heron7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the prompt responses. I've called my vet's office and they've suggested to follow up with the breeder first. I've already done that as well but had to leave a message. Hopefully she'll get back to me soon.

At this point I don't feel comfortable bringing him back into an obedience school situation. I'm too worried about how he'll behave with other dogs. I will try using the trade for treat routine with him and see how it goes. We tried it a few months ago (before these aggression problems) and he figured it out quickly - it became a game where he was getting treats constantly. But at this point safety in my main concern. 

We live in Sudbury, Ontario. Does anyone know of any behaviourists in this area?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you tried the Nothing in Life is Free method to establish you as the pack leafer? You can Google it. Basically it is making him work for everything, hand feeding and keeping him off the furniture etc... Asia became aggresive with certain dogs at about that age and it can happen during adolescence. Once you have done this for awhile then putting him in another obedience class would definately help. Asia's aggresion never escalated to people but i am sure that would have happened if we didn't get a handle on it. It will get better with alot of work though and I guess you will have a better idea once you rule out any medical issues. Good luck with it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Definitely check out the medical aspect thoroughly.

I wonder though if there is some new stress going on at home that he senses. He sounds insecure suddenly. Has there been a job loss, health problem in the family? Worries? Our Goldens pick up on our feelings very easily.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

When you go to the vet, leave him in the car till they're ready too, and then you can take him right into the exam room. Saves a lot of hassle.

Lana


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Penny's Mom wrote: He sounds insecure suddenly

Something to think about....

He was neutered at 16 months, so he no longer has the same hormones coursing through his body. According to the CBARQ survey studied by Dr. Duffy some breeds become more fear aggressive once spayed and neutered. Goldens seem to be one of those breeds. I would discuss this with the vet or behaviorist as you may only need to tune up your training in some way to relieve the possible fear or he may need medicine or hormone replacement to ease up the aggression. Or it could be only a slight factor or no factor at all but I would at least bring it up.
____________________________________________ 
Session I: Non-reproductive Effects of Spaying and Neutering
Effects on Behavior 
By Dr. Deborah Duffy



BREED-SPECIIFIIC EFFECTS OF SPAYIING/NEUTERIING


DOG-DIIRECTED AGGRESSIION/FEAR












INTACT - light beige
SPAYED/NEUTERED - dark beige

***
*** p < 0.005 (dog-directed aggression/fear)
* p < 0.05 (dog-directed fear)
* **
** p < 0.05 (dog-directed aggression)


http://www.acc-d.org/2006%20Symposium%20Docs/Session%20I.pdf


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

heron7 said:


> At this point I don't feel comfortable bringing him back into an obedience school situation. I'm too worried about how he'll behave with other dogs.


That is understandable. <- I did mean to edit my earlier comment, but the obedience school would have to be a specific type. Some places do not allow aggressive dogs in a group class. 

A few years ago I did attend class with a trainer who was also a behavioralist/home visit type trainer. Generally what would happen is she would arrange for private lessons where they would be extremely controlled, and she would be doing the initial training with your dog. 

She would move them into the group classes when the trainer got better at anticipating problems and working with their dog. And in the group classes, there would be efforts made to keep distance between the dog and others. 

As far as I know, she's no longer in the business but I assume there are other trainers out there who can help you get your golden back. 

But in long term, I do think you want to work on getting your dog calmed down enough to get into group classes. It would do you both good - and raise confidence levels for both of you.


----------



## heron7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Joanne & Asia - I will look into what you mentioned. We have always made Murphy sit to get food, water, before he comes in or out, etc. However, maybe there's more we can do.

Penny's Mom - It's funny that you should mention something going on at home. We did move to a new house 2 months ago. I wouldn't be surprised if that's part of the problem. However, the dog agression did start a couple months before we moved. We've tried to make the new house good for him - same bed, same toys (and some new ones) and same routine. Do you have ideas of what else we can do to make him more secure?

Solinvictus - He does seem to have gotten a bit worse since he was neutered. My husband and I were talking about that last night. I'll mention it to the vet.

Megora - We actually wanted to get him back into another obedience class this fall. However, as you mentioned, the group setting wouldn't be an good spot to start off with right now. I did get the name of a private trainer who makes house visits. I might try calling him. I agree - it would be great for us to be able to get back into that group setting. During our last class, Murphy was probably one of the worst students but he was the most popular because he was so goofy and friendly.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Cannot put the darn picture up. Will continue to try.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a thought but maybe he is being over-protective with humans seen as he loves them so much! My golden (neutered at 18months and now 2yrs 4mths)is possesive of me and will show aggression to other dogs if i show an interest in them,changing this is work in progress and we never reward with affection to distract him from his 'target'. Like I say its just a thought but worth considering. Good luck xxx


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

As an outsider who has moved before I see there have been months of stress for him. If you had a home to sell, keeping it clean and showing it is stressful even to humans who know what's going on. Then the packing, the boxes, people tired, routines upset. Maybe worry about where you're going to live, the finances of the whole thing. It just isn't your regular get up, go potty, have breakfast and do your day job kind of life. And poor pupper doesn't have a clue why/what is going on.

It's possible all of YOUR insecurities about the old house, the move, the new house, etc. have affected him. Then there's the recent neuter, as Sol mentioned. When the pack leader is in chaos, so is the pack and boys tend to be more cuddly/dependent on their people. Be sure to mention the move to the vet. 

Bless you for your care and concern; knowing that he's really not himself and is asking for help. You're a good mom!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wondering if things are better. I haven't been on the forum much lately. Our 1.5 yo was kicked out of daycare today. He's had issues here and there with "does not play well with others", but had been doing well at this daycare. It started out as leash aggression and now is off-leash also. He was in obedience classes for about the first yr and has been going to daycare weekly most of his life. We are trying to get in with a behaviorist. Unfortunately, we had aggression probs with our last golden also. I don't find it "relaxing" to go on walks and ALWAYS be on alert in case another dog appears.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It may very well be time for him to stop going to daycare anyways. Dogs do get to an age where they don't want other dogs in their face all the time. A fifteen year old kid doesn't want three-year-olds climbing all over them and stealing their toys. The same goes for dogs. Like dog parks, daycare is not for all dogs. It isn't a negative reflection on your dog. Sometimes we think our Goldens should love every other dog in all situations, but that is unfair to our dogs. I think we should expect them to be polite to other dogs in a controlled setting, but in an uncontrolled setting (an by that I mean a setting where humans are not directly supervising all interactions) they may feel the need to reprimand other dogs.


----------

